# Ballot question would eliminate income tax in Massachusetts



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

BOSTON -- It's the kind of ballot question that would seem irresistable to most voters -- whether or not to eliminate the Massachusetts state income tax. 
The radical change in tax law would put thousands of dollars back in the pockets of families, but critics say it would deal a dire blow to key services, from education to transportation, wiping out 40 percent of state revenues. 
Voters rejected s similar ballot initative in 2002, although by a closer margin than most had predicted. 
Now supporters are back, hoping voters have grown disillusioned enough with state government to back the change. 
Supporters are hoping to deliver enough signatures to the secretary of state's office Monday to move the question closer to next year's ballot.

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/local/BO68022/


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't mind paying income tax, as long as it's reasonable. What I really don't like is when the voters pass a ballot question to bring the state income tax back to 5%, and it's ignored by the legislature.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I *DO* mind paying taxes, *UNLESS* the taxes are used to fund emergency services, courts, and the DPW. If the nanny-staters want to fund welfare/workfare/wic/foodstamps, let them do it on a town-by-town basis. It's easier to control the political scoundrels at a very basic local level: at some point you're going to bump into the ess-head at the local grocery or diner and bring him to account for whatever stupid stuff he has done. They are easier to remove from office as well. If an Amherst or Northampton wants to provide those services and a Ware or Ludlow doesn't, more power to 'em! I know which of the towns I'd choose to live in. (and now, back to reality)


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

I would like to see the income tax eliminate completely and pay the difference in your property tax. This way you would know your money is going to the town you live in and you at town meeting can decide where you want to spend your money, not some welfare pet projects that some politician wants to support for his own gain.


----------



## PaulKersey (Nov 28, 2007)

This state is already has enough debt. One way or another we'll pay.
Good point Irish. I believe N.H. does that.


----------

